

Congressman with CS degree: encryption back-doors are ‘technologically stupid’ - staunch
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/04/30/congressman-with-computer-science-degree-encryption-back-doors-are-technologically-stupid/?tid=rssfeed

======
acqq
4 days ago on HN with the discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9468801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9468801)

